# Cop impersonating



## Phil Banter

http://m.upi.com/story/UPI-24361361736086/
Not sure of how many of you have dealt with this problem, but it seems that just in the past two months there have been hundreds of arrest for this around the country.


----------



## Guest

The sad thing is, he couldn't be charged with impersonating in MA. There has to be an overt act to attempt a law enforcement action, so you can drive around with a DEA t-shirt and drop-leg holster all you want, and it's good in MA.


----------



## 263FPD

http://www.actionnewsjax.com/conten...al-agent/vV8coH0YcUybmOXaerW8BQ.cspx?rss=3568


----------



## Deuce

Why all the posers acting like da man? Y'all hate the po-po, why ya acting like us?



I tell you what assholes, next time I have a teenage girl hang herself, and I have to deal with that and her mother, I'll call you. Tell me how much you want to be a cop after that....


----------



## LGriffin

Hank Moody said:


> Years ago everyone wanted to be like Mike. Now they either wanna be like me or Lil Poopy.


Who knows, wackers are nuts.

I searched google images to see what a lil poopy was beyond what I clapped for when my kid dropped her first one in the bowl. I still don't know what it is, not do I care to invest the time on it, but whatever it is, it needs a training bra and a jog around the track if it's not a chubby little girl.


----------



## pahapoika

so that's a little poopy !


----------



## LGriffin

mtc said:


> (Brockton PD has filed a 51A because of a recent Gatehouse Media "feel good news story" done on him)


I missed that one but I came across this photo and it reminded me of an episode of Dirty Jobs where Mike Rowe had to check on the status of a cows pregnancy:










Little Doodle could've lost a hand.


----------



## dawhoda

Ha ha I just did a big poopy laughing at the shirtless train wreck. Poor kid poopy


----------



## XXYYXX

Deuce said:


> Why all the posers acting like da man? Y'all hate the po-po, why ya acting like us?
> 
> I tell you what assholes, next time I have a teenage girl hang herself, and I have to deal with that and her mother, I'll call you. Tell me how much you want to be a cop after that....


That or next time you have to babysit one of Worcester's fine frequent flyers/habitual sex offenders at UMASS. Stepping in University campus is a quick way to but a frown on WPD's face.


----------

